# Slow pages and time outs.



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 28, 2005)

As a few people have noticed, we're experiencing some occational slow loading pages, and time outs.  I've done everything I can in regards to optimizing the server, but still are encountering the odd error.

I do apologize for this, and will be looking into some additional options shortly. In the mean time, we can only ride it out.

The cause, is an increase in site traffic. Right now, estimated traffic for December is 160 Gigabytes, up from about 67 Gigabytes in November. Yeah, we doubled in traffic demands in a month. 

I'll have the stats for the last quarter up early January. Right now though, we're looking to have doubled our bandwidth use the last 2 months....All I can say is, Whoooo!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

AWESOME!  WHOOHOOO! 

So what is the answer Bob?  How can this be fixed in the future?  Can you share with us some of the options you were talking about?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 28, 2005)

suh-WEET!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah, trying to put more ram into this box (may help, minor cost) or new server (more ram, second cpu, much pricier). The big issue is the load on the database server being more than the CPU can handle sometimes. (One would think a 3ghz cpu would be fast enough. LOL!)

Heres a snaposhot:
Hits 	7,160,954
Pages 	1,923,166
Total Data Transferred 	148.11 gigabytes
Total Visiting Users 	96,314
Time Period 	November 30, 2005, 08:46:51 PM to December 28, 2005, 04:45:06 AM
Average Users per Day 	3,439.79
Average Data Transferred per Day 	5.29 gigabytes


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

Been seeming slow to me today...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 16, 2006)

Haven't noticed much difference myself today from normal, but I've been out most of the afternoon.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> but I've been out most of the afternoon.


 
What, in the fresh air? Are you feeling OK? The oxygen is bad enough, but the sunlight will kill you!


----------

